
Show HN: The Book of Minecraft Modding - tcode2k16
https://thebookofmodding.ml/
======
tlarkworthy
Oh wow, what a fantastic resource. I too have been trying to lower the barrier
of entry, I have a working one click installer to GCP via a Github button. It
syncs via Terraform so it can be updated by the users very easily:
[https://github.com/boardingparty/minecraft_gcp](https://github.com/boardingparty/minecraft_gcp)
The installation turns itself off within 24 hours so you can never rack up a
big bill. My running costs are less than $2 per month.

~~~
gen220
Hey this is awesome!

It reminds me how I built something like this too, along with a little
dashboard web server that allows my friends to start the server, read the
status and connection address, and display how much it costs to run per hour.
My “turns itself off” mechanism was based on skimming the network port for
SYNs and FINs, and storing a counter.

Good times :) Minecraft is a great gateway drug to software.

~~~
tlarkworthy
Great idea on the network metrics as dead mans switch (I think I would just
use established connections, but the idea is the same).

------
SCLeo
Although the book claims to be up-to-date, the way it registers items/blocks
is already outdated. Please use DeferredRegister as oppose to RegistryEvent.

DeferredRegister:
[https://github.com/MinecraftForge/MinecraftForge/blob/1.16.x...](https://github.com/MinecraftForge/MinecraftForge/blob/1.16.x/src/main/java/net/minecraftforge/registries/DeferredRegister.java)

Also, I find Cadiboo's Example Mod super helpful:
[https://github.com/Cadiboo/Example-Mod](https://github.com/Cadiboo/Example-
Mod)

------
sokoloff
> The creation of this book is mainly motivated by the lack of centralized and
> up-to-date information with regard to minecraft modding with forge. By
> documenting my modding journey, I hope to make the lives of other beginner
> modders just a little bit easier.

Cool. My kids are 9 & 11 and are pretty obsessed with Minecraft and just
learning to code a little bit.

Like the author, I was frustrated by how hard it is to figure out the various
"hello world" complexity level mod starting points from which to begin.

------
moritonal
Great resource, awesome to see things that help get kids into development via
things they love.

Why the ".ml" domain though? If you're not from Mali it's a bit confusing
because I thought it was to do with machine-learning? ".tech", ".land",
".in/minecraft" make a lot more sense?

[https://domains.google.com/m/registrar/search?searchTerm=the...](https://domains.google.com/m/registrar/search?searchTerm=thebookofmodding&hl=en&tab=1&sort=0)

~~~
mmm_grayons
.ml is free from a company called freenom, along with .tk, .cf, and a few
others.

~~~
wizzwizz4
Aah, don't go with Freenom if you value your URLs. They're allowed to up the
prices drastically upon renewal.

------
neves
Great. My Fourteen years old son, just went back to Minecraft Leaving Fortnite
Land. Is is doing elaborate constructions. I was planning to use it to teach
him programming. After reading a lot about Minecraft Edu and installed it, I
discovered it is just for schools. You can't buy it.

Make Code looks like a better option:
[https://minecraft.makecode.com/](https://minecraft.makecode.com/)

These presentations from Microsoft Build conference look great but I still
hadn't time to watch:

Make Code with Blocks
[https://mybuild.microsoft.com/sessions/3d1f48b8-54de-4af4-a4...](https://mybuild.microsoft.com/sessions/3d1f48b8-54de-4af4-a4db-b25943d73cf9?source=sessions)

Make Code with Python
[https://mybuild.microsoft.com/sessions/256b9486-d200-4ed6-99...](https://mybuild.microsoft.com/sessions/256b9486-d200-4ed6-9964-07cfd6f29dda?source=sessions)

The greatest problem with these resources is that they use the XBox Microsoft
version, instead of the Java. Maybe this Mod book will be the best thing.

~~~
Assossa
If you want a good stepping stone between visual programming and Java, check
out mods like ComputerCraft [1] or OpenComputers [2]. They add simple
computers into the game that can be programmed with Lua. There is also a
version of ComputerCraft that has basic visual programming and a simplified
Lua interface [3].

[1] [https://www.computercraft.info](https://www.computercraft.info)

[2] [https://ocdoc.cil.li](https://ocdoc.cil.li)

[3] [http://computercraftedu.com](http://computercraftedu.com)

~~~
neves
Great tip. ComputerCraftEdu looks really cool. I'll try it.

The greatest incentive it to let them use it in the server I've already
created for them. They will love it!

------
bredren
I worked on a community portal for a large p2p Minecraft community just as
Fortnite was coming along. That community went away, and it felt like fortnite
took a lot of the wind out of the sails of Minecraft.

Can anyone comment on the relative strength of Minecraft modding vs 3-4 years
ago?

------
meeech
Cool idea. some feedback - you might want to touch on bedrock vs java edition.
I know I initially found that one area with little guidance/explanation
(wanting to do mods for the switch edition for my kid - afaict, turns out you
can't :/ )

~~~
LyndsySimon
You can, it’s just very poorly documented.

You have to run a modded server. NukkitX looks the most promising to me long-
term, but I’ve not been able to make it work reasonably well yet. ElementZero
is far more opaque in terms of finding/creating mods, but it includes enough
out of the box to make it worth using IMO.

------
phit_
see also
[https://wiki.mcjty.eu/modding/index.php?title=Main_Page](https://wiki.mcjty.eu/modding/index.php?title=Main_Page)
[https://mcforge.readthedocs.io/en/1.15.x/gettingstarted/](https://mcforge.readthedocs.io/en/1.15.x/gettingstarted/)

------
marmot777
My son will be stoked about this!

------
cassianoleal
Could the title please be changed to include the word "Minecraft" like on the
actual website it links to?

~~~
Jetroid
Seconded. I felt baited when I clicked the link; I am in no way interested in
Minecraft.

